# Installing go-1.18,1



## nedry (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi during installing port: lang/go I got the following error message:

```
(go-1.18,1) /usr/ports/lang/go/work/stage//usr/local/go/src/debug/elf/testdata/gcc-386-freebsd-exec 
- required shared library libc.so.6 not found
Installing go-1.18,1...
```
Should i be concerned? Or is this an unused 32bit library?
thanks,
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2022)

PR 260434


----------

